# Shallow Crankin'



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Fished on Thursday and Friday, ew caught most of our fish in the last hour of daylight, pitching cranks and thumper tail plastics up in about 1 foot of water and pulling them out. Some of the fish would follow and hit right at the boat like a muskie. Amazing! Some 20 inchers, mostly in the 16-18 inch class.

Bottom line is don't miss that last hour of daylight. It was fabulous both days.


----------

